# Growth of Takala Rose; Curly Filly!



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Now that mother Tenakee has finally let go of her perfect little baby I figure I might start a new thread to follow the growth of said foal, and look to the future and forget about the terribly long pregnancy! [If you want the details of said pregnancy, you can find the thread here; Tenakee's Foaling Thread.] Welcome the lovely Takala Rose! Or as I call her, Lala.  She is such a doll, and already knows how to get into trouble. Tenakee and I have our work cut out for us, but so far Tenakee is the one doing most of it.

Also guesses are welcome as to what color she is, she definitely has me stumped. She has a dorsal stripe, and her base coat looks like a diluted chestnut. I sort of had the feeling she is a red dun? Dam is chestnut and sire is buckskin, so I'm not sure if it is genetically possible. 

Anyway, cute photos below. She will have a blanket on for a while as it is chilly in Wisconsin, especially now in the middle of winter. Still got a picture of her cute little frosted butt that I can't get over!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The light is really bad for judging colour from, but she can't be red dun if those are the correct colours for the parents. Looking at her there, I would guess palomino, but again, the light is bad so not certain.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay! I have to sub to this thread now, so excited to see this girl grow up!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

What a cutie she turned out to be!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's so cute!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

AWEEEEEEEEEEE love that bummmmmmmmm


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Subbing!!! :smile:


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Subbing for more pictures


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute!!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay! She's beautiful!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's so cute!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I am in LOVE with her! And I love the name you've given her. It's PERFECT!!


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the dorsal is most likely her "camouflage" and will fade away as she gets older. From the pictures I too think palomino, but the light makes it hard to tell. Beautiful filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

subbing


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yay! I love this little girl already <3


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats, very cute! The Curly horse is something we don't really have in West Australia so interesting seeing others


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Super cute lil' filly! Congratulations.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So cute! Definitely subbing.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, I am interested in what color she is. Looking at her photos again her mane and tail seem very red and she looks to have darkened a bit. Does she have peach coloring around her nose and eyes? If so I am going to stick with palomino, if not I revoke my palomino guess and say sorrel and she will shed out darker 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyEli (Sep 10, 2012)

You must have great parents! Lol. good job kiddo and Tenakee


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

How crazy!! The shape of the "star" on her forehead is almost the exact same as my mares!! That's so weird. 
On another note, are these curly horses typically thick boned? I know nothing about them.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks so cute in her blanket! Can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Snapped some pictures with a much better camera than the one on my phone, so now the colors are clearer. Even at three days old Takala is already wondering what is in mom's grain bucket. Takala isn't the tentative 'follow behind mom' type either, she wobbles around and expects mom to follow. Occasionally she will seek mom out for a drink, but she is already quite the independent! The only gaits she has down are walk and her interpretation of canter. Her trot is sort of a fast walk. She doesn't have a good place to burn around yet, but once our arena gets out of this frozen solid funk that it is in, Takala and Tenakee will get more supervised arena time. I can't really think of a way to get the two of them out to pasture without Takala wandering off, so they'll have to plop around in the arena and in their outside run until better weather, or Lala is more cooperative.

I even took her blanket off for a bit, it was a bit funny because you can tell she feels nekkid. :lol: It was a hassle getting back on, though. Takala was perfectly willing, but Tenakee wouldn't get her nose off my hands and pockets, perhaps thinking if I am this close to her baby that treats must be given. I rarely give any of my horses treats, but 3rd parties have been supplying her with plenty.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't get over how beautiful that face is!.....And of course that cute booty .


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

OP..where are you in Wis? My cousin lives in the Black River Falls area and she has/had a curly. I wasn't sure how common that breed is. Cute little filly for sure.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cute!! Is she all ready for tonights storm, lol


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Aww she's such a cutie!! LOVE LOVE LOVE how thick she is...and of course her spotted booty is too adorable. Congrats! I can already tell you're gonna have plenty of fun with her. What a doll!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's ADORABLE! Loving her spotted behind, and her lovely face. My guess is a lovely copper penny chestnut, for color.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's ADORABLE! Loving her spotted behind, and her lovely face. My guess is a lovely copper penny chestnut, for color.


I agree. Copper penny is a cute comparison for the color. ;-)

Lala is adorable! I can't get over how much I love her snow flaked tushy, lol!
Thank you for sharing with us all these baby pictures. Look forward to more!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

She seems to get cuter everytime you post pictures ButtInTheDirt!! 

I'm curious about something though, the angle of her pasterns, is that normal? do foals grow out of that? or is it just the picture (the one before last) that makes them look odd? Not criticizing! Just wondering if anyone can clear that up for me?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Luce73 said:


> She seems to get cuter everytime you post pictures ButtInTheDirt!!
> 
> I'm curious about something though, the angle of her pasterns, is that normal? do foals grow out of that? or is it just the picture (the one before last) that makes them look odd? Not criticizing! Just wondering if anyone can clear that up for me?


She's still straightening up. Most foals are born with a little laxity in their tendons and over the first few weeks they straighten up and tighten up until they look 'normal'.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

AWWWWWW Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love how her dorsal stripe is curly! She's got this cute little squiggle down her back.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Luce73 said:


> She seems to get cuter everytime you post pictures ButtInTheDirt!!
> 
> I'm curious about something though, the angle of her pasterns, is that normal? do foals grow out of that? or is it just the picture (the one before last) that makes them look odd? Not criticizing! Just wondering if anyone can clear that up for me?


It is okay, I was actually wondering the same thing! I read about it and it sounded like she was going to straighten up. She only walks weird on one of her feet, but I've seen pictures of foals who don't solidly walk on all of their feet and grow up just fine. 



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's still straightening up. Most foals are born with a little laxity in their tendons and over the first few weeks they straighten up and tighten up until they look 'normal'.


Thank you for clearing it up.  I was under the impression that it would get better as the days went on, but a handful of people have expressed concern about it and of course got me a bit worried. But anyone I talked to who has been around foals weren't alarmed and said the same thing.



Oldhorselady said:


> OP..where are you in Wis? My cousin lives in the Black River Falls area and she has/had a curly. I wasn't sure how common that breed is. Cute little filly for sure.


I'm located in NE Wisconsin outside of Green Bay. Their are only about 4,000 registered Curly horses in the world. I know a couple people that have Curlies in Wisconsin, but most of them are breeders/have multiple.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh she is so darn cute. By the way i love your new avatar! Only 1 gait down? The amount of time she took coming out you would think she has all the gaits down.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I have one word for her..... SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing! She is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm NOT a color guru here nor a curly expert. This may be a really stupid question, but I'm just not sure where did she get the blanket from on her rump. Isn't that an appaloosa trait? I know some QH's have it. I don't see a blanket on her dam, is it from the sire or what? 

O, color gurus, where are you?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Curlys can carry the LP/PATN genes just like an appaloosa can. They also carry pinto genes as well. She sire was a buckskin curly with a blanket meaning the miss Lala got her blanket from her curly daddy.

The LP/PATN and pinto genes can be expressed in a number of horse breeds. Registered quarter horses have both genes and horses like knappstruppers, sugarbrush drafts, and mustangs also come with appaloosa genes. Horse breeds such as oldenbergs, saddlebreds, clydesdales can come on paint genes as well.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Annanoel said:


> Okay, I'm NOT a color guru here nor a curly expert. This may be a really stupid question, but I'm just not sure where did she get the blanket from on her rump. Isn't that an appaloosa trait? I know some QH's have it. I don't see a blanket on her dam, is it from the sire or what?
> 
> O, color gurus, where are you?


Her bum comes from dad, who has a handsome spotted bum that I've seen on only two of his daughters so far, one being LaLa and other is CMC Dolly's Jubilee. But that is only of the foals of his that I've seen. Essentially every color is accepted for Curly horses. Curlies in America came from the Mustangs, and have been out crossed with, most notably, Arabs and Morgans. One of the foundation sires was an Morgan called Ruby Red King, and I'm drawing a blank on the Arab stud that was used. But in some lines they were not only bred with just light horses, but Tenakee actually has some Suffolk Punch bred in her. (Which looking at her it is no surprise.) I'm not very familiar with them, but apparently the gene for curls is found in Missouri Fox Trotters and curly MFTs can be double registered... Long story short, Curlies are a horse of many colors. Being a rare breed they have been out crossed quite a bit. There is a registry that closed its books to only curly to curly breeding, but since horses of any size can be curly, sometimes the breed is treated more like color breeds. I'm not sure where I stand as Curlies often give relief to people with allergies, so there are people out there who can benefit from a Curly of any size.

Any who, back to LaLa, she is scaring me with how much she reminds me of my gelding, Moe. He is a loud color POA with about just as much color as personality. She is a little less rowdy, but at 7 years old he still has a similar personality as a few day old filly. Considering how much of a handful he was, I am rightfully frightened. :lol: I think with what I know now it wouldnt be as big of a struggle compared to when I was 10 years old with a green, cheeky pony who wanted nothing more than to cause trouble. No pictures ATM, but I have to share that she was actually drinking from our automatic water, nibbling at hay, and licking Tenakee's grain bucket. She just wants a taste of anything she comes across. I feel bad, but knowing how lippy Tenakee is I don't let her nibble on me despite how cute it is. I dont think anything could really deter her curiosity, but I try to keep the naughty behavior to a minimum. I will upload some pictures later, when I am on my own computer.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Oh she is so darn cute. By the way i love your new avatar! Only 1 gait down? The amount of time she took coming out you would think she has all the gaits down.


I managed to catch Tenakee with her ears forward! Good thing a photograph doesn't catch the horrendous noise I had to make for Tenakee to perk her ears towards me. The toils of being an amateur photographer. :lol: Maybe Takala had a little dressage practice in there, as she rounds herself up and collects pretty nicely while burning around like hell. It is just a hoot, as this point her head is just about as long as her neck. It is funny when she dozes off standing, because she tucks in her chin to her chest and puts on a grumpy face.

I need to get my camera back in working order, aka find batteries, so I can get some better pictures of her antics. Also having an arena with footing that isn't frozen solid would be nice.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

You probably have stated the answer to my question somewhere, but are you keeping the foal? If so what are your plans?


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I am very happy for you!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> You probably have stated the answer to my question somewhere, but are you keeping the foal? If so what are your plans?


I really was waiting until the foal was on the ground to decide. If it ended up being a colt I was going to sell it and possibly buy a mare. But Takala is exactly what I wanted in a foal, so I will definitely keep her. I plan on keeping her training up to date with her age. When she is 2 almost 3 I will introduce her to the harness and vehicle and ground driving but nothing attached, then when she turns 3 I want to start her under harness, and get her driving for a year, then once she turns 4 I will start her under saddle. What I will do with her depends on what she excels at. If she was very good with driving, then I may keep her on that path for longer. If she takes better to saddle we will probably start some dressage. I also want to show her locally as a yearling and possible weanling, and if not show as a weanling I hope to at the very least get her exposed to that environment. (At our county show their are not many people, so we usually have stalls open in the barn. The extra stalls get filled with either baby Clydesdales and/or a Zedonk.) If the time is right and I can find a good stallion, I may breed her. That is part of why I was hoping for a filly, so I could officially pardon Tenakee of her foaling duties and years down the road still have the possibility. But this is barring any conformational flaws, or if she simply doesn't compete well and prove herself.

I've got lots of plans for her, needless to say.  I love how cute she is and her antics, but I am excited to see her grow up, and what kind of horse she'll grow up to be. 

Also, I attached a photo of her father, MCH Buddy. (First Pic.) And then my gelding, who so far she is resembling in personality, and a bit in looks.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! She looks a LOT like her daddy!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I really was waiting until the foal was on the ground to decide. If it ended up being a colt I was going to sell it and possibly buy a mare. But Takala is exactly what I wanted in a foal, so I will definitely keep her. I plan on keeping her training up to date with her age. When she is 2 almost 3 I will introduce her to the harness and vehicle and ground driving but nothing attached, then when she turns 3 I want to start her under harness, and get her driving for a year, then once she turns 4 I will start her under saddle. What I will do with her depends on what she excels at. If she was very good with driving, then I may keep her on that path for longer. If she takes better to saddle we will probably start some dressage. I also want to show her locally as a yearling and possible weanling, and if not show as a weanling I hope to at the very least get her exposed to that environment. (At our county show their are not many people, so we usually have stalls open in the barn. The extra stalls get filled with either baby Clydesdales and/or a Zedonk.) If the time is right and I can find a good stallion, I may breed her. That is part of why I was hoping for a filly, so I could officially pardon Tenakee of her foaling duties and years down the road still have the possibility. But this is barring any conformational flaws, or if she simply doesn't compete well and prove herself.
> 
> I've got lots of plans for her, needless to say.  I love how cute she is and her antics, but I am excited to see her grow up, and what kind of horse she'll grow up to be.
> 
> Also, I attached a photo of her father, MCH Buddy. (First Pic.) And then my gelding, who so far she is resembling in personality, and a bit in looks.


Awesome! I look forward to seeing how she progresses


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from the past few days. My phone hasn't been working so I couldn't upload them right away. One shows her as she waits for mom to pull her head out of the bucket so she can lick the sides, another is right after she was slurping around in the automatic water. Then I have one from when I saddled up Tenakee with a regular horse saddle, just to see how she could actually look like a horse. Neither of them held still long enough to get a decent photo, so they are both half cut-off and blurry. But it gets the point across.  She is still cute, even when in blob-form.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Took a video of Takala running around today.  They'll be limited to how much they get to be out in their run, as Takala is already wanting to scoot through the fence, which is turned off. So they will only be out there while someone is home to keep an eye on them, until she is old enough to learn how a fence works, at least.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

That's right you little sweety ...run and stretch and strengthen those legs! so cute!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm thinking "Can't Touch This" is a very good candidate for little Takala's theme song, ha ha


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

My apologies if these have already been asked and answered but I have two questions:

#1, are curlies actually "hypoallergenic" or is that a marketing myth?
#2, how much variation in height is there within the breed? I looked at a few a while back and couldn't find any that were taller than 15hh. Is it difficult to find taller curlies?

The reason I ask is I have a boyfriend who despite enjoying horses and being eager to learn, is very very allergic... and is also 6'3" tall haha.

your filly is incredibly cute!!!! congratulations


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

#1: Curlies are indeed hypoallergenic. As well as some Curly crosses. I own a Curly and his half brother...a Curly cross...And both are hypoallergenic. 

#2: The Curly breed is SUCH a wide variety. They have been outcrossed with soooo many different breeds. My Curlies are more Stock breed with Quarter Horse breeding. OP's mare is more Draft breeding. There are the Gaited Curlies, Morgan Curlies, Curly Ponies and Minis. All can be registered in the ICHO or ABCR if their bloodline can be proven. (Trackable) So the height difference is all over the place. From Minis to Drafts. Your looking at...32" to 17 hands all depending on the individual horse.

Your best best is to contact the Curlies registries (ICHO and ABCR) and get a list of breeders. Many breeders have websites, and start looking for a breeder that suits your needs. Some breeders add more height then others. The breeder we got out Curlies from bred average sized horses. Most between 14 and 15 hands. My purebred is 14.2 and my Cross is 15.1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

CLaPorte has answered well, and I will elaborate a bit.

It has been widely proven that people with horse allergies can be around Curlies. I have never heard otherwise, and have heard many stories of people whose significant others or children have allergies and they switched to Curlies.

Being out crossed they do very greatly, from mini to draft. My two being draftier bred, but still only 15.1 hands. But at that height they could easily carry a heavier rider, as the breed's short back and dense bones make it a lot more solid. You will find a lot more Curlies that are 'normal' horse size from 14.2 - 16 hands, and horses shorter or taller than that are around, just a bit harder to find. There is a breeder that I know of who has the very drafty Curly stallion BNC Big Ben, and he is about the size of an average Belgian. He has quite a few foals on the ground this year, and they are huge. The breeder's son is allergic to horses, and there are countless pictures with him in close proximity to the horses with no reaction. There is no reason someone 6'3" couldn't ride a smaller Curly, they just might look a bit awkward. But with the density of their bone, even with a taller rider they'd still look like a big horse.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

For those who think the hair tearing out ends once the mare foals, you could not be more wrong! Takala is enough horse to drive a person crazy, but such a perfect horse has to come with a little extra dose of personality. She is 10 days old today, and has grown taller, and filled out some more. She has outgrown her blanket, and is embracing her nude self. If weather gets in the negatives we have a larger blanket lined up if she can't handle the frigid temperatures. She got to go out and explore the outdoor arena for about an hour, and found her legs. At first she stayed around mom, but by the time I went out to bring her back in she was making laps around the outside of the ring! But her new found legs proved awfully stressful when it came to bringing them back into the indoor. Going to the outdoor she stuck at mum's tail, and was well mannered. Coming back she stayed a few yards away from Tenakee, and would just wander off. When I took Tenakee through the door, Takala whinnied to her, and the other horses called back, so Lila started wandering off towards the other horses. :shock: The personality that she has, I am not at all surprised she wandered, but since it went so well taking her to the outdoor I hoped with all my heart she would be a turd. If the weather permits, they will get a whole play day outside this weekend. I will, of course, enlist the help of family to keep Takala in line and make things a wee less stressful.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ahhhhh...the cuteness!!! It burns!!!!! She is just too stink in' cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wow! Just wow! She is too adorable! Very sweet eyes. I can see that spunk she has in those snow pictures!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

WOW she is such a beauty!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hermehgerd that last photo is just cuteness shock! Haha what a character!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! She is growing so fast!! She is soooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

she is so amazing... cutest darn thing ever!

we'll see how things go this summer with the boyfriend and the horses, but after hearing that there is so much variation within the breed we may begin looking into curlies if he doesnt get over his allergies


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

She is so cute. Torn between becoming a reiner or a jumper  lol good luck with this girl! She sounds so feisty!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

You can just send that fluffy ball of legs and energy right to me. I'M IN LOVE!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

MOAR photos! She is LOVELY!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are a bundle of photos from yesterday. It is snowing like nobodies business out there, so the poor ponies haven't been able to stretch their legs very much aside from a few romps in the arena, which is still a solid chunk of frozen dirt. :? Takala already eats hay and grain, and has pretty much tasted anything she can get her little mouth on. I'm thinking by the time she is a few months old she will almost be independent from her mother! Even then, I still don't planning on weaning her until she is 5 or 6 months old. Hopefully I can get the both of them in a larger pasture come spring and maybe integrate them with a few of our other horses.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

The snowing let up, so I hastily put Takala and Tenakee out to pasture for a quick romp that will last hopefully until it gets dark or if it starts snowing again. She got to wear her big-girl halter on the walk over there and while I photographed her for a few minutes. I am going to try to get her into the habit of letting me halter her before we go for play time. But for the worry warts (such as myself), I did take the halter off of her when I left. 

Last two pictures are of 'Uncle' Moe, who Takala gets her appytude and good taste in clothing. Then the other is 'Aunt' Scarlet, who is actually related to Tenakee and Takala, but is something of a cousin.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Just beautiful x


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely little ponies!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is such a little darling! Tenakee is looking really good in these photos too!


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

They are both so cute and cuddly looking!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

They're all beautiful!Takala definitely has some excellent genes... I would have thought those two mares were sisters, they look so alike, haha


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I really believe Takala got a perfect dose of both of her parent's genetics. Of course she will change as she grows, but I feel like she will be slightly more refined than Tenakee, who has a fairly coarse head in comparison to ideal. Takala certainly won't have a small face by any means, but a bit more in proportion. 

Today Takala got to be introduced to her new blanket that fits her. We borrowed one that is just a size up from the last, hopefully it does not get cold enough that we have to use it, but it is nice to have on hand just in case. After modeling the blanket for a bit, I took it out and my mother stopped by and took control of the camera. It is nice to have pictures of her and I, especially considering that I spend a lot of my time with her and in all the pictures she is running around far away from me. These pictures convey her true personality, as she isn't all burning around.

I also went to visit some Clydesdale babies today. One filly who was a week or so old, then a colt that was maybe a month. The filly is the darker colored one and the colt is lighter. I only have a long-distance lens so bear with me. All of my pictures must be taken from afar, so it a wee challenging. More pictures to come, they have quite a few more babies due soon.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pictures! She is such a doll-baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I especially like that last one of you two. With her eye closed, she looks so much at peace. The Clyde babies are almost as cute as Takala.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah! so much cuteness!


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Gosh  she is a gorgeous foal! Are you keeping her? (sorry if I missed that in an earlier post)


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I know this thread is about your little filly, but I can't help and awe at your mare. She's a beauty!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Jacqua Stud said:


> Gosh  she is a gorgeous foal! Are you keeping her? (sorry if I missed that in an earlier post)


I planned on keeping a filly, and I never quite expected that she would be this perfect, so she's a definite keeper. Hopefully she have a strong future as a driving horse and maybe lower level dressage if I ever get that far. I hope that she can follow in the footsteps of her mother and give me a few nice foals after she's proven herself, but that is far into the future. Right now I just want to get her growing up right. 

As per usual, a weekend update is in order. Due to nice weather - as in no tsunami rains or arctic chills - they got to go in the outdoor arena for some exercise. Takala must have been done with running about by the time I summoned the courage to go back outside with the camera. But pictures of Takala just standing around are better than no Takala at all.  Also, Takala is almost a month old! Very exciting, and she is getting big, fast! Tenakee has started shedding heavily, so forgive that she is scruffy. I pulled at least a dog's worth of hair off of her after I took the pictures. I think she's a crazy woman because in Wisconsin, winter sometimes doesn't end until April. But I don't think the big mare will have much of a problem, she's got plenty of hair left, even after shedding.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Isn't she just adorable! And I know what you mean with the shedding. The horses here are starting to lose it all too, and like Wisconsin, it is not unheard of in Alberta for snowstorms to occur in April, May or even June sometimes.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just perfect lol mum still looks like she could spit out another one!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, MY! How she's grown and filled out! I'm completely in love with her! You have some really fantastic photos of Takala and Tenakee...and I LOVE the pics of you with her, especially getting the kisses. 
I totally got my foal fix for the day!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Absolutely love her! She is quite the little looker. Momma looks good too. Glad everyone is well!! Keep up with the photos.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Today was another sunny day, so more play time. Judging by the first picture, I think Tenakee has baby from God in there. :lol: But strangely enough I don't think she has a hay belly, rather just a bit of I-held-a-foal-in-here-for-twelve-months belly, which is quite understandable. My other mares look far more pregnant than Tenakee, but the only thing they're carrying is lots o' hay. 

First our adventure started with a quick ride, same as the end of yesterday's adventure. Tenakee was a lot more willing today, and gave me some hope and I was quite proud of her. Yesterday I rode for maybe five minutes, but today was a whopping ten, mainly because I didn't have to spend my entire time squeeeeeeezing to get her going. (I don't kick to go, instead I do steady pressure and release once they step off. It took a bit, but today she really got it. It helps that even as an old lady, she is pretty sharp.) Takala was more calm today then yesterday, which was the first time she's seen me ride. Yesterday she wheeled around and kept her distance, today she had such interest in my boots, the reins, and demanded mom stop a few times for a drink. After dismounting, I got a shot of Tenakee 'all tacked up'. It may not seem like an impressive feat, but take into consideration I only have a long distance lens and an in-your-pocket type mare. Just call it a late Christmas miracle. :lol: I think even the short lessons Tenakee got throughout her pregnancy helped tremendously. She even understands the 'come pick me up' game, which certainly helped today while attempting to mount with a camera in one hand. (I had to destroy the snowman I made for Takala and use it as an addition to my mounting block. Desperate times call for desperate measures. :wink

In addition to all of this fun, I decided to give Takala a friend. It may be an inanimate red ball that is about as large as she is, but I'm sure it will help her pass the time in any case. Even then it didn't distract her from the fence very long. I went to the big city for about an hour, and up returning I found Takala outside of her designated area. The only thing that surprised me about it was Tenakee was as cool as a cucumber. I figured big mama'd break right through the fence, but Lila was more worried about getting back in. But our hoof picking up sessions did good, as she was already almost back in, I just lifted her back feet up and over one by one, and she squeezed back in the fence. I think she learned her lesson today, but we will have some supervised time in the area connected to Tenakee's pen to learn what a fence really does. Don't need any escaping, especially while I am gone. Luckily that went off without a hitch, but I knew it was going to happen with how little respect she has for fencing.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWW...thant's all I can say, just AWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Man I got to get one of those balls! My girls are so neglected lol they are both stunning btw!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, she's really grown!

I was so glad to stumble across this thread - I saw my first Curlies in the flesh a couple years ago and loved them. There were a lot finer boned than your though, and personally I think your mare is twice as gorgeous! Your filly is adorable, can't wait to see her all grown up!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Takala is officially a month old! I only have one picture, though. She has started to lead pretty good, and ties without trouble. I've had problems with adult horses who don't tie well, so I was surprised that foals are so easily convinced of their boundaries. (Except when it comes to fences with little Ms. Takala.) Tenakee has been reduced in how much grain she gets, and Takala is starting to be fed apart from mom. Tenakee being an already big mare, I don't want her to get too huge. This mare raised her last colt to a year, and came in the condition I got her and pregnant. All things considered, she probably doesn't need grain at all, but it is more of a matter of getting all of her nutrients. Takala only takes a few nibbles, but has already gotten better at eating by herself. Neither of them mind being away from each other, and Tenakee is just worried about getting at Lila's food. :lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Since I'm waiting for ice to thaw and let me open the door from the stall to the run, they have to settle for a half hour romp in the indoor arena, supervised, of course. Nothing much else eventful happened, just usual chores while being stared at by two horses instead of just one. :lol: Also, I could definitely use some pointers on curbing Takala's case of the nibbles. I've had split reviews on different techniques on getting foals not to nip, but I want to find one that works without making her head shy.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

About the nibbles, give her a little flick on the nose or push her away. No need to give her a whoomp at this stag. Just redirect. 
And omg I love these photos!!! <3


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The pic of Takala rearing is so cute!! She sure is a spit fire, isn't she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, she is just the cutest thing! I love her <3


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

How sweet!! And she's so big!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not sure of the best way to cure the nibbles. I usually say "No" in a stern voice and push their nose away, not really hard or anything, but enough that it's a message that this is not acceptable behaviour. I don't know if that's the best way, but it's generally what I've done in the past. 

I love the picture of her rearing and that Tenakee is taking absolutely no notice. You can tell she's had a foal or two before!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing too fabulous, just snapped a few pictures while they were in their stall. She has started to shed a bunch on her face, and now I can see her cute little blaze underneath her massive fuzz. For Takala's sake I hope the weather gets better; even though she gets a romp in the arena at least once a day I don't think that is enough running for the little gal. I'm seriously considering taking a torch to the ice that has our sliding door locked into the ground! This weather is enough to make a person wild. Plus Tenakee likes to stand out in the rain and get dirty, it's in her blood.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is just too cute! It's a little hard to see in the pictures, but what colour does she have coming in under the baby fur? Is it just a darker version of what she currently has, or is it different?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes so mature looking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> She is just too cute! It's a little hard to see in the pictures, but what colour does she have coming in under the baby fur? Is it just a darker version of what she currently has, or is it different?


I think it is just a darker shade, but I'm not entirely certain. I'm thinking she'll end up lighter than that. Just one of those 'wait and see' things. In the first picture I attached you can see the color better.



CLaPorte432 said:


> Shes so mature looking!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was really surprised, too! She pretty much skipped that dainty foal stage and filled out into some serious pony. I have some pictures of her full brother, and it is very obvious they are related. I just hope Takala has a bit more feminine of a build than he does. He's such a moose! But she may have just gotten the moose gene, because Tenakee definitely isn't going to be the one to pass down a delicate head. :lol:


----------



## gaitless (Mar 6, 2013)

In the nursing close-up, it sure looks like her mane is starting to curl! She gets prettier with every pic!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

gaitless said:


> In the nursing close-up, it sure looks like her mane is starting to curl! She gets prettier with every pic!


Her mane has always been the curliest part of her. Her brother is straight haired and looked to have a curly mane when he was younger. I'm hoping for more of a wave on her coat. You never know with Curlies, sometimes they surprise you!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooooo look at her ickle fat tummy! *squeeeee!*


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Ooooo look at her ickle fat tummy! *squeeeee!*


She's not fat! She just has big.. stomach bones? :lol: (I'm wondering how long the 'big boned' excuse might work.) I think a common trait of Curlies are they have a little bit more fiber to their being.. and it certainly starts young. :lol:


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a big baby in my opinion!!  all the better for playing!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Jacqua Stud said:


> Nothing wrong with a big baby in my opinion!!  all the better for playing!!


 And squidging! <3 Soooo cuuuutte!


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Agreed  .... do you think she'll fit in my suitcase?? :think: lol


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

SHE IS ADORABLE! 

Since we don't know exactly what the sire/dam genetics are besides their obvious phenotypes (sire=dunskin, dam=chestnut) these are possible outcomes for the filly . . . my best guess is red dun:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, Takala may have her Daddy's good looks, but she certainly got sass from her Ma! They got about an hour of supervised turnout today while I cleaned their stall, and since the second I got them outside they decided actually burning off all that **** and vinegar was over-rated and just sat around eating. :? In light of this I grabbed a lunge whip and asked for a little bit of motion. Tenakee lunges decent when on a lunge line but without it she always managed to get 'stuck' by the gate. Tenakee likes to give me one lap of strong trot, then stop by the gate again. When I would ask her to go she'd rear up, making for a few good pictures. Since she didn't lunge into my space or act aggressively I just asked her to go. Only once did I actually touch her with the whip, and that was when she turned her big behind on me. She was plenty far a way where no matter hard she tried she wouldn't have nicked me, but I had to remind her that her booty was big enough and she didn't need to get it closer for me to see it. :lol:

After Tenakee would throw a tantrum, she'd look at me with puppy-dog eyes and wait for my next move. Tenakee has wonderful movement and a big trot, and she'd trot half the arena, then turn and stop with a huge snort and blow. It is wonderful to watch her when she is trotting around, tail up, head up, ears forward, and nostrils flared. 

Tenakee was so fascinating that I hardly noticed Takala was there! I'm sure when she's bigger she'll have presence like her Mama.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

She is filling out so much! I only have this one picture taken from my phone, but I promise with spring break coming up I hope to get plenty more to make up for it. It got pretty cold again, so I have been staying out of the weather and haven't meddled with the duo for a while. We did a bit of refreshing today, and when she is in a willing mood she leads very well, but if she isn't into complying then it takes a little bit to persuade her. She did get a bit rambunctious whilst running about, and got a touch on the butt with a lead rope when she decided her boots were for kicking. That was about enough to convince her for the day, and the adventure ended with a trip back to the stall. I was proud of her as I only had a hand on her halter and she walked with me good. She really responds to release of pressure, and will start licking right after she learns something. I usually have to work with older horses until they are comfortable opening up to me, but Takala sure is open with her emotions. :lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Aaaaand one more picture...


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow she is getting big! And Tenakee and her are such stunners


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Look at how high that booty is!!! She is absolutely cute cute cute. Love her thick neck. She looks like a bag of fun. :lol:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG!!! They are both so adorable!!! Takala is getting so big!!!!!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Takala finally got to learn what a real fence could do. The breaking point was when she literally just walked through the fence and came to greet me. We strung a wire across to make the fence hot, but it is really weak. She got shocked twice while I was out there, and considering the strength of the fence and thickness of her hair, she had to lean up against it before she was shocked. But afterwards she was pretty ****ed and pinned the blame on Tenakee. :lol: But it is about time she learns to stay in the fence, and now she is big enough to react and be mad about it. No pictures at the moment, but I will try to take some when I go back out to feed.

On a lighter note, Takala did very well when I lead them out to the pasture. I halter them both and put a lead on them both, and aside from wanting to switch and walk on the other side of mom a few times, she was very good. They even had to leap over a snow bank to get to the pen, and both did without much hesitation.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures of dear little Takala after I brought them back to the barn. Then a bonus picture of our other Curly, Scarlet, who just got a new hairstyle. (Her hair is trimmed to the length of the shortest patch, but the longest part was a couple feet long at least.) Scarlet is going to a trainer to be trained to drive, so I figured since I am not going to be there to braid and manage her hair I should just cut it. She is in heat and out of site of the boys, so was a little ****ed, but was pretty good considering.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! What a chunk little Takala is becoming! She's adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a picture of her half-sister, I think they are going to end up very similar, and Jubilee is very thick, and I was hoping Takala was going to be a tad more 'slight' in comparison, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous (all of them) but I love your chunky baby  xx


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

PWHOOORRRR!!! She is bloody stunning! LOVE the big boned beauty! And you're right, she's more than big enough to get a shock and deal with it haha Keep the photos coming!!! D I think I'm in love!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

First picture is a more recent one of Jubilee, Takala's half sister, and she is about 10 months old. I don't have many pictures of Takala, but I did go and get to see some cute baby percherons. Both were fillies, about a week old, and soooo cute! The sire to both those foals is the fourth picture, and if I remember correctly he is a son of Pleasant View King. All of the horses were very nice, gentle, and I definitely could appreciate the fact that they weren't tall monsters. Her horses that she showed were all home bred, well looked after, honest horses that could be useful for more than just the show ring. The foals were a bit more standoffish than Takala, but they had the same mentality as 'normal' foals, unlike Takala who is almost too friendly. :lol: But they were inquisitive, and the solid black filly kept trying to decide whether she liked people or not, and would creep up real close, reach her nose out, then scamper away. Last picture is another expecting Mother, although she didn't seem to carry her foal in as plain view as Tenakee did.

I'll go and get more pictures of the duo today now that I'll be home most of the day to do so. *Also, depending on how Tenakee is I may try and turn them out with Scarlet, our other Curly. Yesterday they were sniffing noses over the fence and there was no ear pinning or screaming, and baby Takala was right up in there, too, so I think Tenakee might be ready for some more company. Scarlet is very interested in Takala, so I think they'll have some fun if all works out. But then again Scarlet is in heat, so we'll just have to see how things go.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Takala got to explore a whole new pasture today, and boy am I glad that I made the fence right last summer, because it was easy to hook up to the electricity. They enjoyed the little bit of grass, and Takala could really stretch out her legs. I also introduced Scarlet and they got along pretty well after the initial snorting and kicking threats. I didn't get many pictures as my camera battery only lasts a few minutes, but I did snap one of some peaceful grazing. It is a shame, because they were trotting around, tails raised and real pretty looking. Takala just ran hog wild, she hadn't the faintest idea what was going on. I got to go for a fun root canal today, so I'm not at home to keep an eye on them, but things were going well when I left, and I have some extra eyes at home staring at them. I'll try to take more pictures when I get back home. Maybe a video if anything interesting happens while I am near enough to tape it.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are the last of pictures from today, more with Scarlet, Takala, and Tenakee. We put a bale in by the other horses, so the Curly women got a little worked up. Then I took Scarlet and put her back in by the other horses, so again with some running. I have to say everyone was pretty well behaved today, and I can say that safely now that it is night and I am not going to lay a hand on them until tomorrow. :lol: 

In addition to this, earlier today I got the registration pictures for Takala taken. She had to go out alone while mom stood in the arena and watched. She was well mannered for her photo shoot, and later some neighbors came by while I was putting them away, so they got a little bit of attention. And shortly after the charging picture was taken, Takala's breaks didn't work as well as she thought, and she crashed through the fence. After a few seconds she lowered her head and backed herself right back into the pen and walked away without much concern. I can only hope that tomorrow is as nice a day as this one, and things go just as well.

Also, for those hoping and praying for spring to finally come, it must be here! Our chickens laid their first eggs since winter started, and their water was even thawed when I checked on them to give them water! For those who believe that a rodent will tell you when winter ends, then you should certainly believe in the power of chickens, knowers of all. :lol: But science doesn't lie, and we had thirteen eggs today.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

What a good mummy  love the pics! Keep them coming lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's so cute!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are yesterday's photos. The sun has already went away today, so I put Tenakee and Takala back in their stall and am waiting for nicer weather. I will put some more pictures up from yesterday in a bit.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Eeeeeeee! She's a tank!!! I want so much!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I finally got around to giving the Curlies makeovers, brushing out excessive amounts of hair, untangling manes and tails, and scraping off whatever other dust and debris I could. Tenakee seriously needs some bathing to wash off that extra grime stored underneath her winter coat. She almost looks like a roan, but I assure you it is just dust! One day of 50 degree weather and that mare will be finding herself at the end of a hose, or at least near a sponge and a bucket of soapy water. Whatever I can manage! I hope Takala grows up with a nice tail like auntie Scarlet, and now that it hasn't shed out yet, it looks wonderful! So full and thick, but still soft. And long, especially for your average Curly, and even more especially for a Curly who sheds their tail. Tenakee has a nice tail, but it is gross with lack of care. Not really neglectful lack of care, just lack of frantic obsessive-compulsive grooming in which I can provide. :wink: Today it was windy enough that most of that dust blew right off of Tenakee's back, which I was glad to see. And I think being in with Scarlet might have brought Tenakee into heat, if it even works that way. With the crazy wind and sporadic weather I've certainly been out of sorts lately, but thankfully Tenakee and Takala have kept their cool when on lead on our endevours to and from the stall and pasture. But once they get on pasture it is either grazing time, sleeping time, or running time.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Mum is looking awesome! Lovely hair do too!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

How many hands is Tenakee?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Tenakee is only 15.1 hands, but has a very drafty look to her.

Here is proof that someone must be watching over me. Last night when I put the horses away I took their halters off, and hung them up. Then I fed them, and went back into the house. This morning I came out, grabbed their halters, then went to unlatch the gate - it was already unlatched! I hadn't hooked it over night, and thankfully they didn't push it open or scratch on it. :shock: Very interesting start to the morning, but they got their usual turnout today. It even was sunny! But the wind chill sort of offset it. Auntie Scarlet will be leaving us on April 13 for her driving training, right when Takala was warming up to her. Any way, here are your dose of pictures!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Heck that was lucky!! ! I love this girl  beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy...my heart skipped a beat just reading that!!! Im glad none of them decided to be nosey during the night...that is one of my biggest fears...


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I've certainly been blessed with good horses for those moments where my brain fails me! Takala got out of the fence a few days ago, right through the gate - which is made out of rope that isn't hot. My father came in the house and told me, and she was just sniffing noses with the other horses and grazing just outside of their reach. Tenakee was just calmly standing and staring at her, as her usual regime. (Which I figured that big mare would tear down the fence and wrangle her foal, but even the first time Takala got away she just whinnied a bit.) Takala is loves people and getting attention, but she isn't the best at letting other people approach her. I'm not sure if it is just the way that they do it, or she is just most comfortable with me, but my dad didn't want her to go running down the driveway so he let me handle it. I was a tad cautious, as well, and went between her and the road, (which is at the end of our long driveway, and we were no where near the road,) and I grabbed her by the halter and led her back into the pen. No trouble at all! Reminds me of my Appy gelding, who - when we didn't have all the other horses - would get out and all you needed to do was call him and point back into the pen and he'd come a runnin' back in.

Yesterday, Takala was 'officially' two months old! (This is the beginning of her third month, so I'm not sure if I'd consider her two or three.) Her face has shed out considerably each day, and despite her very light color and grey eyes, she looks to be darkening into a chestnut. The day before yesterday, Tenakee got a bath due to the 50 degree weather, and she minded pretty well. And back to yesterday, I went to her stall and started grooming her quite a bit, and then something possessed me to grab her saddle. The saddle was under too much stuff, so instead I grabbed a bareback pad, and put it on her. I got her bridle on, and got up and, with helmet fastened to my head, to pony Takala out to the pasture. It went well considering Takala didn't think I had any power over her while I was riding, and Tenakee had no idea how to neck rein, but she knew the path and stuck to it so I spent most of my time controlling the 'little' one. 

It certainly was interesting, to say the least. Tenakee doesn't really get arenas, or walking in a straight line. She gives me a few steps and stops, so we worked with that. Once Takala is weaned I plan to work better with her lunging and responsiveness. I think Tenakee was probably a good trail horse, but never had much arena work with her. The only trouble she gave me was a mock-spook where she stopped and slid and turned. She has so much mane hair that I just grabbed onto a chunk and my butt moved maybe an inch forward. She was kind of surprised when I was still hanging on, but was good for the rest of the time. In the meantime Takala was running like her tail was on fire! She circled around, kicked, reared, and several other unnamed maneuvers. She wasn't still being ponied, so I only got to correct her when she was in range. A few times she decided to rear up onto mom, which she got a bunk on the head, then galloped off. Then kicking real close, which was a huge no-no. I no more than poked her with my boot and she wheeled off, and that was that. Tenakee kept her head even with baby running around, so props to her. And I kept my seat, so hopefully I get some brownie points, too. :lol:

And for all this I only have two pictures of the aftermath. Sorry! I'll have to hire a photographer to capture my daily conquests as I am usually (*always) the one working with the horses.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee that's great!! They learn the best when they are following mom and taking it all in I cant wait to get Annie and the baby into our outdoor arena and start doing simple groundwork...we have the big jolly balls, tarps and even a wading pool...the horses love to play in there in the nice weather...and the jumps are great for free lunging too!!! I try to take each of them out at least 3 times a week for short periods to work on ground work...on top of serious rides with our coach who comes twice weekly in the good weather...Annie is still very green...so it will be nice to get her going again...she will only be turning 4 june 14th....so lots of time


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how broke Tenakee ever was, but she seems to know not to buck someone off and that is enough for me to work with. :lol: I'd say Tenakee isn't green, but rusty. Tenakee is a whole 18/19 years old, so I'm bringing her back into work after being off for a few years. With a trainer coming sounds like Annie won't have much of a problem starting her job again. 

Here is a pic from yesterday of the little booger. She is exactly as evil as she looks in this picture! They had to stay in the stall most of the day because the weather was disgusting. We got snow overnight, then rain the rest of the day. Takala was pretty antsy, and I've found out her new hobby when she has to stay in the stall is eat mom's mane. :shock: I plan on making as many toys as I can for her, but any suggestions would be great. I'm thinking milk jugs with rocks in them hanging up, and I already have a jolly ball with a handle hung up, and one on the ground. Their stall is big enough that she could run around a little, about the size of 3.5 normal stalls. The door to the outside run is frozen shut, and I carried buckets over full of hot water for a good while trying to get them open. It worked a little, but not enough.

Even with lots of preparations, sometimes everything can go to crap anyway.

*Note, that rope is just to prevent her from walking through the gate, and it deters her aside from peeping her head through to say hi or chew on the brushes/halters we have hanging next to them.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha, that's an awesome picture. Both her and Tenakee are looking good. And I'm sorry to hear about your weather. We're experiencing the same thing here in Alberta - freezing rain and snow. It's a disgusting sloppy mess everywhere. 

I don't have any toy suggestions, but your milk jug idea with the jolly balls sounds ok.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL I see the rope idea worked...bahahaha...awe...I know its hard for them to have to spend so much time inside when they would much rather be wandering around outside....the weather is such a downer...this is by far the worst winter we have had in a long time...I cant wait until its warm daily and they can play all they want!! Your toy ideas sound great The hanging ones always keep them busy...I know they sell quite well in my store...especially if there's treats involved!!! Is there somewhere inside you can walk them back and forth and maybe stand for a bit of grooming? anything at all to make them think about something else will help


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally got the door open! Now they can go back and fourth through their stall and into their outdoor run. I will save the pastures for when it is a bit drier, and the best weather. For now they are doing good in their little sacrifice area, and Tenakee is much more at ease when she has constant water available to her. They are very happy to stand out in the sun, and they get the best of it early in the morning, especially where the lot is located. And this fence has its own electricity hooked up to it. I also got a couple of milk jugs and puts some rocks in them, then hung them up near the gate. She just loves them! And with the extra running area I think they should be good.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Eeeeeeee!! CUTE! And what an ****! <3


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

As per my usual fashion, here are photos from yesterday. The farrier came two days ago, and I feel so much better now that Tenakee finally got her feet done. (Due to her being very uncomfortable standing during her pregnancy, especially in the later months we didn't have her trimmed, also with the mystery around her due date.) Takala didn't get her feet trimmed, but the farrier got a look at her and said he'd trim her next time around. Which means lots of practice with standing and getting her feet handled. (I usually do at least once a week, but I'll certainly step it up now.)

Also we've had nothing but snow, sleet, and rain! Our weather has been truly disgusting, and since it isn't very cold out everything just melts and floods. We had to move our other five horses into part of the barn and off of their pasture. Since we don't have lots of stalls at our disposal, we used panels that our neighbors borrowed us and made a pen on the concrete. It once was an area where our pregnant cows were when we had the dairy farm, so they have stayed nice and dry. (Except our oldest mare who ALWAYS stands outside.) They have a hay bale and another automatic water that they've already figured out, and nice plush straw on one half. Our other Curly mare, Scarlet, made herself comfortable in the thick straw. But the straw was of course an invitation for our Paint mare to use it as a bathroom. But considering they would be laying in a pile of manure out in their pasture, it is still quite the upgrade.

EDIT; :shock: Well those pictures turned out teeny! Oops.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I love your horses! Lovely little tanks!


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

She's soooo cuuutte. 
I figure if I add a bunch of extra vowels you'll really get the point...that I'm an idiot! LOL 
Seriously, she is the most adorable thing ever! I am so envious of you right now.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

The condition of the footing of our arena is considerably better, so I lunged Tenakee a little bit. It was mostly walk/trot, and I think Takala got most of the exercise. Takala ran around like a goon! And I could tell it wasn't because I was lunging Tenakee, because she wasn't scared or worried, just bucking and farting and turning until I was done working with Tenakee and did a little work with her. She was drenched, and you could see the sweat drip off of her. I actually had to be quite vigilant while she was running around, because she was definitely testing my boundaries. I had a carrot stick with me and when she would get her bootie too close she'd get a pop on the hinder. She got the idea after a few times, and soon she was kept her kicking to the other side of the arena. Despite her little devil running around the arena, Tenakee was very good. Our only problem was her stopping and facing me without being asked, but today since I was watching for Takala my signals to Tenakee were pretty mixed. She was very enduring.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Love the halter !! And the fluffy bottom haha very cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Got some pictures, from TODAY even! They aren't the best, but maybe that is a good thing since Takala is quite the piglet. Since the horses are moved into a different paddock and I'm fixing their other pasture, I let Takala and Tenakee out in the pen while I was mucking around. Takala has never been in a pasture so big, and really stretched out her legs! If it wasn't supposed to snow tonight, I would have started keeping them out there today. It is still a muck hole, but I think what is important for Takala is having enough room to really get going. She does have quite a bit of space to trot around in their other pen, but this would be a big step up. If the weather shapes up, the both of them will get a nice new enclosure!


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

You've probably mentioned this somewhere along this huge thread but I've managed to miss it, how big do you expect Takala to get?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

GreenBackJack said:


> You've probably mentioned this somewhere along this huge thread but I've managed to miss it, how big do you expect Takala to get?


I'm not certain, but I'd expect her to be around 15hh since both parents are around that. (Dam is a little taller, sire is a little shorter.)

Also, I have some video! Maybe only be thirty-eight seconds but for anyone hoping for a little more of Takala, here's what you get.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's another video I made this afternoon, plenty of Takala running about. I also got some in of our work on leading, and she is still a little rusty when asked just to walk around aimlessly.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL That is one happy little puppy! 
And I do so love that little rump frosting on her. cute, cute, cute. 
Thanks for the video, it was a very pleasant diversion.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha awesome vids!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Takala is such a little chunk butt, I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got a question...I'm quite ignorant on the subject of Duns but was wondering if Takala is considered a Dun?
I wondered because of the tush frosting, dorsal stripe and, face masking. Can't tell if she's got shoulder shadows and or zebra stripes or if it's just play mud. 
*apologies if that info is buried in this thread. If so just tell my lazy butt to go look it up.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

GreenBackJack said:


> I've got a question...I'm quite ignorant on the subject of Duns but was wondering if Takala is considered a Dun?
> I wondered because of the tush frosting, dorsal stripe and, face masking. Can't tell if she's got shoulder shadows and or zebra stripes or if it's just play mud.
> *apologies if that info is buried in this thread. If so just tell my lazy butt to go look it up.


I'm not certain if Takala is a dun, and I'm waiting for her to shed out before I make take a chance at guessing her color. I've heard people [internet and otherwise,] say yes, there is no way she isn't. Others say there is no way she is. I've heard red dun, buckskin, palomino, and just plain ol' chestnut. It seems no two people draw the same conclusion, and I don't have vast knowledge so I'll trust whenever multiple people agree on her color. Her dorsal is medium thickness, but very distinct, so I think it is more than counter-shading, but I have no idea what I'm talking about. :lol:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a compilation of pictures from the last week or so. Takala is still a fatty!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Repost. :/


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

woooah,
haven't been to this thread for a while - what a little tub!!! Very cute


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

And now, a window into the eventful life of Takala Rose. :wink: She got to try out her fly mask today, and seemed to think that having it on meant she couldn't move. She stood for a while until motion got the best of her. And, as you can tell, she inherited her mom's hold-her-ears-out-to-the-side-and-look-like-a-mule face, among many other faces. 

I can't believe she is four months old! It seems unreal that she has grown so fast, and it was four moths ago I was getting foaling kit together, and now I'm thinking weaning and vaccinations.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Squeeee! She I so lovely! I just adore her!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

She's HUGE!! Wow! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

What a chubster - she's gorgeous xx


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Speaking of fuzz nugget, this picture makes her look like such a porker. Well, she is just as much of a monster in person, so it is not misleading.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

She is such a pretty filly! Just love her snowyish bum!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

From today, someone please settle this. Red dun or no? Her dorsal is very clear, and even shows up in most pictures now. I'm thinking it is here to stay, any other opinions? Whatever color she is still very adorable!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Soda is a red dun...they look similar...minus the curls...LOL he is just 2 weeks today...but im sure that dorsal stripe is here to stay!! its a nice colour...I was disappointed he wasn't painted at first...but Im over it!!! your girl is beautiful!! and growing up so fast!!!! I followed your thread from start to finish!!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well... I can't chime in about her color, but I feel the need to comment on the fact that Takala officially has the best expressions that I've ever seen on a horse, lol

-edit- and anniegirl, that is one handsome foal!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry folks, no pictures at the moment. I was looking at Takala closely today, and she does have a stripe perpendicular to her dorsal on both sides of her shoulders. Her hair is just so long that I haven't been able to tell. :lol: Who knows what else we'll find when she sheds! I might try to get pictures of her later in the day, but we will have to see how things go. 

A side note, Takala will be leaving this week to go to another farm to be weaned. I understand some may think fourth months is too early, but at this point it is in her best interest that she be somewhere safe, and that she can be handled every day. I know everyone wishes that we could keep the foals out on pasture with their mothers until they weaned naturally, and if it were possible I would keep Takala on her mother and the rest of our herd, but we are in a crunch to make pasture that is sturdy and safe. Please no hateful words, as Takala will certainly be taken care of, and is already independent and has been away from her mom.

The facility she will be taken to is not but a few miles down the road, and has many stalls and outdoor runs. She will be fed grain 2x daily, and turned out with an easy-going baby sitter Appaloosa gelding and will also share a fence line with a few other horses. She should be there for about two months, and by the end we should have our pasture (which will be around 10 acres more than what they have now,) should be constructed. The people there are good friends and experienced breeders. And I of course will visit as often as I can and snap pictures frequently. 

With the pastures we have now, I do a lot of moving the horses around, and with Takala being more independent now, she isn't as apt to follow her mother, which makes leading a bit of a chore when mom is around. When I have her away from her mother she leads like a puppy dog, but when mom is around she is a stinker. When she comes back, like I said, she will be running with our herd in a much larger area. The herd consists of 2 geldings, and 4 mares, and only one of which - the leader, an Appy gelding - is particularly overbearing. Tenakee might be removed from the herd prior to Takala coming back so we don't accidentally un-wean ourselves. Tenakee will likely be put out with Scarlet, who before that will be back from the trainer.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I weaned my filly at four months and never had a problem. She was eating hay and drinking water more than nursing, and bugging the snot out of mama.

Best of luck with weaning little Takala!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are the pictures, as promised. I think I'm going to dig around for my half-filled out papers and hopefully print out the shots I need to get her registered. Hoping I can get her dual or triple registered in ABCR, NACHR/ICHO, and CSI. But I'll just start out with NACHR/ICHO and see where we go from there.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

It's so cute how her dorsal stripe goes all the way down her tail!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day! Today we worked with the trailer, and while I didn't get her on it, she did pretty well getting near it. After that we worked on some sending exercises and attempted to get her to stand on a wooden box we have. She tried hard, and jumped clear over it once, but at that point she'd had quite enough, so I got her to lead around good and put her back. No pictures of that as I didn't want to be distracted, but I have a few of her afterwards. I am going to load her and Tenakee up tomorrow, which - hopefully - will go without much difficulty. I'm thinking maybe I can back the trailer up to the arena so I'm not in a tangle of lines, but we'll see. I have all morning to figure it out, any ideas would be great. I'd like this to go with as little trauma as possible.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't get over how huge she is! Hope everything goes well for you all and hope you keep up with the photos!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, it is officially D-U-N! Well.. more like d-o-n-e, at least the first part of this whole process. Loading took maybe a half hour, which I prepared for a three hour ordeal, but it went pretty well. We took both Tenakee and Takala up to the farm, then put both of them in the stall Takala will be in. After a half hour we took Tenakee home, and of course there was a bit of talking back and fourth for a while. Tenakee went back in her pasture and galloped around until we put the rest of the herd in with her. They all ran around a bit, but settled in quickly once there was hay around. It was evident Tenakee was still in, "where is my baby?" mode, but was very content taking over as lead mare of the herd.

Meanwhile with Takala, I came back and she was quiet as a mouse. I'd half expected days of screaming non-stop, and this to be such horrible trauma for her, but I had a little faith that she is fairly independent. I came back in the barn (which all of the horses were outside at the moment,) and she called to me when she saw me. She met me at the door, and was very lovey and let me give hugs. I asked if she put up much of a fuss, and they said she was the best foal they'd ever had come weaning time. Of course when all the horses came in, it got interesting. Three new horses were there, one that came today, and two that were from a few days ago. Those ones whinnied quite a bit, so of course Takala was polite and answered. :lol:

But in the big picture, it all went super well. Takala is settled in, and I anticipate her fitting in well. (Being in a barn almost exclusively filled with POAs and Appys, she will look the part, too.) Plus I have an indoor arena to my disposal, as well as a wash stall and many other hot commodities. She gets to touch noses with a pinto mare while in her stall, and she'll be turned out with an Appy gelding. Tomorrow I am going to let her stretch her legs in the arena for a while, and hopefully get pictures then. Little Takala is such a love bug, and I'm sooo proud of her!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome ) We expect more photos!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have pictures from both yesterday and today. Yesterday she was good, but a little more worked up than she was today. She got to romp in the arena, and really took advantage of it. She ran around like a madwoman, but wasn't really distressed, or she would have been screaming while she did it. Today I went and let her out in the arena, and she whinnied a few times initially, but just poked around quietly for a good amount of time while I cleaned her stall. I expected to hear her once in a while, but she was pretty quiet so I intermittently went over to check on her. Sounds like tomorrow she will be outside, so hopefully it is nice. Tomorrow we are going to check up on our other Curly mare, Scarlet, who is at the trainer's. I am certainly excited!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She really is stunning glad she is settling in  how's mum?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> She really is stunning glad she is settling in  how's mum?


Tenakee is doing good; she really likes to be out in the herd. I'm sure she misses her baby a little, but she is high on the totem pole out there and gets sort of special honors from my gelding, so she is doing well. I plan on working with her more when her milk dries up; along with the weather, for that matter.

We got to see 'aunt' Scarlet today, and she was doing wonderful! They've got her driving single very well, and plan on hitching her with a 1/2 Haflinger, 1/2 Belgian mare who is a little bit taller than her. We got to go for a drive, and I snapped a few pictures of her standing.

We also went up to let Takala run around a little. Again today she was calm and cool and just walked around. I got a bit of trot out of her, but she was adamant on poking around, so I let her be and cleaned her stall. She's shedding plenty, just needs it to happen a little bit quicker. Still a wonderful little pony, hopefully she'll be turned out tomorrow.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are a few pics of mom from a few days ago. We worked on ground driving, which was rusty as she doesn't believe in straight lines and would often turn wide when I asked her to turn a bit. I certainly have my work cut out for me, but by the end of the lesson I got her to stick to the sides of the arena better and move in straighter lines. We are getting a round pen soon, so I will be able to free lunge her a bit more which will hopefully make things easier. 

I went to see Takala yesterday and we turned her out with the buddy gelding. They got along very well, and it was entirely uneventful. I have a few pics, but I'll have to get them off my phone. She also shares a fence line with two studs and a mule, but all are doing well.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

weaning at 4 months isnt a big deal. i had to wean a filly at 3 months due to issues with the dam. that foal was perfectly fine. it happens frequently. plus after 3 month, the milk loses much of its nutritional value.

she is certainly big and strong enough to wean. haha. and yes, she is a red dun. once she sheds that baby fur, itll be much easier to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are a few of them together, they are getting it along well! The gelding she is in with his a sweetheart, and they get along perfectly. He does make sure she doesn't push his limits, but they look to be good pals. She is doing super, and I don't think this whole experience was that big of a deal for her. I'm hoping to send in her papers relatively soon. I have two different sets for two different registries filled out, plus some decent pictures of her, so hopefully we'll get the wheels turning.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nwaaaah! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

First picture is of the gang in their first day out in their nice green pasture! I don't think Tenakee misses her baby all that much with such nice grass and good company.

Today I rode my Paint mare, Sadie, over to visit Takala. Takala got a bath today! I went back a few hours later - once she was dry - but didn't get any clean, fuzzy pictures. But I did snap a few of her soaking wet and looking like a sad puppy. Boy is she soft, though! I worked on some showmanship patterns, and we will be going to our county fair in two months, so hopefully we will be shed out and ready by then. The last picture is of Sadie and Tenakee, who were eating together a few moments later. But Tenakee certainly knows her place as herd leader. Everyone is doing super, so I figured I would put in a little update.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nwah looking good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I suppose it is about time I give ya'll some pictures to look at. I've been visiting her just about every day, and I will pick out her hooves and give her a good brushing. A few days I even rasped her feet, and after that I was told the real farrier was coming so her feet look very nice now. She did such a good job! Stood better than most adult horses, actually. She certainly made me proud, and handling her from day one combined with her stellar personality has made this a very educational process for us both. It has been by no means easy, but it isn't impossible, either. It is like training any horse, with the added bonus of no one messing her up before I got to her. 

As a side note, I finally have a tack room! My uncle so generously helped us put it together and it is absolutely wonderful. It is not quite finished on the outside, but we need to get the saw mill up and running before we can saw what we need for the siding. The top is closed, and strong enough where things can be stored on top of it, as well. It seems really big, now, but I'm sure we will manage to cram it so full it will hardly have walking room! :lol: But I am in heaven if I can take all my tack off the nails on the walls of my arena and organize it. But we are going to paint it, first, so we are at a standstill. Any color suggestions would be wonderful. We'll likely paint it some shade of off-white, but I'd like to go threw a few more ideas before I settle. 

And last but not least I'd like to mention - puppies! We had a litter of eight little Corgis last Friday, I believe. We have another litter that was born a week before that, five puppies. Our living room is essentially a puppy stronghold. The momma in the picture, Katie, came from the same person we got our Curlies from. This was her first litter, and she did a super job!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is looking great!! What do you sell your pups for usually and are they papered? Also, where ya at?!? Lol, my friend has been looking for one for ages xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been visiting Takala daily, brushing her coat in attempt to get her shed out. I might attempt to give her a real bath one of these days and attempt to get a lot of it out. Her coat is still very thick, but sooo soft. There are very dark patches on her legs, so I am curious what color she's going to turn. I think her shoulder barring and possible leg barring will be very apparent when she decides to shed out.

But Tenakee is the star of the show, lately. I've been working on her ground driving some more. Today would be the third time I've ground drove her this year. The time before that was a few days ago, then a few weeks ago. This was her second time with the harness on her while ground driving, and first time in blinders. All I have to say is - what an amazing mare! Either I'm a great trainer, she's a great horse, or she had some training in the past. I'd hope maybe it is all three, but I know the last two must be true. She was an absolute doll today, straight lines, good turns and steady pace. The other horses were running around like crazies and whinnying and what have you, and she no more than stopped and looked at them if anything at all. She improved greatly from just driving her regular, which she was doing pretty good, and all I changed was put blinders on her. She had to of had training before, as none of the harness parts bothered her; including the crupper and the blinders. She seemed more comfortable with blinders on, but still paid attention to where she was going and what I was asking. 

I hope to get her ready to pull a cart out in the field once they take first crop off. I have a tire with an eye-hook in it ready to pull around, and I'll slowly add different things like shafts and what have you until I feel she is ready. If she takes to it well, we'll practice out in the field and on our lanes next to the fields. If all goes well, she will be ready to hook up with our other mare, Scarlet, who has been in training for the past month with an Amish man who has done wonders with her. That might be a while yet, but hopefully they go together well. Both mares get along well, so we at least have half the battle covered.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woah! Big booty! They look awesome! And congrats on your pups!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Lookin good!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Let's see, I haven't updated in a long while.

I got her home and she had her full body clip. For about a month she spent time by herself in a stall, and with pasture turnout for the day. I started working with "lunging", aka walking and sending, as well as trotting in hand. 

Then, we went to our first show. Takala did very well, getting a first in her class and with no meltdown on the show grounds. Now loads in the trailer like a pro, and her and my gelding were buddied up for a while. I changed the arrangement for our fence, so they stay out on their paddocks 24/7 and have shelter + share a fence line with the other horses. 

Earlier in the week I added Gypsy to their little herd, and they all got along well. Gypsy always showed a special interest in Takala, because she knew that she was a baby and just wanted to get near her. With two "parents" Takala certainly learned how to get along in a herd. 

Then a few days ago I let them all down in pasture, including Moe, Gypsy, and Takala. Everyone got along well, it was rather uneventful. Last night everyone was even eating off the same hay bale! Such a proud moment for me, but no camera to witness it. Our grass hasn't been growing the best, so I am hoping for rain to spring that up a bit. Our pastures are just awful, so they've been getting their fair share of hay. And Takala has been getting her fair share of hay belly. I feel bad, as she sort of looks rough. I had her off grain when we were feeding really good hay, but now with what we are feeding I am going to go back to giving 6lbs a day. That is what I was feeding her before the show, and she still was ribby, so I'm not sure what I'm going to accomplish, but it is better to be feeding her more than less at this point.

She has definitely grown substantially since she was born, but I'm not sure how tall she is going to get. I was hoping for around 15 hands. Her dam is 15.1, and sire is a bit smaller. After I've been trail riding a bit though, I have come to realize that it might not be the worst thing have a little shorter horse. :lol: Even getting a harness on our Haflinger crosses is a pain, and they weren't gifted with any sort of height. 

I also know that know she has her normal summer coat now, and the winter hair has shed away, so she looks pretty decent in that department. But I hogged her mane for the show, and that is needing to come back some. I'm thinking by spring it will be as long as it was. It has only been a few weeks and I've already noticed it growing!

And without further ado, here is our 7 month old, Takala Rose.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the update, I think I found the forum around the time she was born. All of your horses look great. Aren't we all suckers for pictures 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Horray for updates! She's looking awesome! Congrats on the show


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I suppose so!  I did a bit of a photoshoot the other day, and considering all she does is follow me around asking for love I tied her up and got a few quick snaps. I got her fly mask off and saw that pretty little face of her's that has been hidden during the fly season. I haven't really been doing much with her aside from letting her grow. We have our good second crop hay that is much better for her, and that paired with some short lawn grass pasture she is keeping weight much better. She is going to be such a beauty when she is finished growing, I am so excited for her. If I find the ambition I want to work a bit this fall on harnessing her. Do not worry, as I certainly am not going to make her do any work. I have a light weight small horse/pony driving harness that would probably fit her, and I figure the sooner she is desensitized the better. She is a very good girl, and doesn't mind having ropes flung and tangled on her without even being haltered much less tied. Plus the farther along I have her light work when she is old enough I can start the more 'strenuous' work. I would like to get her driving at two, enough to where she is fairly reliable single and good hooked with our team, then give her a nice break for anywhere from 6 months to a year, and start her over again. The driving I would have her doing at two would be walk/trot pulling a light cart, or a wagon with another horse. No fieldwork until she is fairly mature, I'd like to wait until she is four before I ask too much of her. And at four I'd hope to start her under saddle, as well. I have so many plans for this gal! I think her draft temperament will assist us greatly in the future, as well as her good start in life.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awww she looks so smart! And I love her colouring  you were really lucky with her!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey have not tuned in to see her for a while - pretty girl, Personally I would not be starting her in anything till at least three - not so much for the physical side - as you say it would just be a light cart but for the mental side - young horses have a very short attention span, and too much too soon is not a good thing mentally. It's a bit like expecting a 6 year old kid to go to university.
Don't be in a hurry - desensitizing works well at any age. My advice - let her be a horse and grow physically and mentally for 3 years ;-) Play with her and enjoy her


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such a cute girl! The corgis are cute, too. Even though they were born a while ago


----------

